# Two New Gis...My Thoughts and Comparison



## L-Pro (Jul 19, 2009)

I got two new Gi this weekend and I wanted to write my thoughts to the Jujutsu and Judo world about them.  

The first Gi I got is a GTMA Natural Color Single Weave Judogi in Size 5.  This gi I received in the mail from an order that I placed online.  The site that I ordered it from did not identify the manufacturer of this Gi and the picture was too small to be able to discern this detail by looking at the picture.  I ordered a size 5 according to their sizing chart.  I tried the gi on as soon as I got it to see how its initial fit was.  It was a little large but not overly large and I thought that it was 'almost right' right out of the bag.  I figured that a wash in warm water and partial drying on Permanent Press (medium heat) should shrink it perfectly.  It's actually in the wash right now on these settings as I am writing this post.  This GTMA was made in Pakistan and it is clearly labeled.  Upon first inspection I noticed that it was a soft gi and felt comfortable on the skin when I tried it on.  It is a single weave and felt light enough to not interfere with hot summer training.  The pants have a nice 'canvas' feel to them and are a little long, but once again, almost right.  

The second gi I got is a Mizuno White Single Weave in Size 5.  I actually was able to buy this one at a regional martial arts store so I had the luxury of being able to try it on before buying.  I had seen different sizing charts online for this gi.  At first it looked like I was a size 5 but then onother charts I was a 6.  At the store I tried on the size 6 and I was drowning in it...WAY TOO BIG!  I tried on the size 5 and this was much more appropriate although it was still big.  This gi has a stiffer feel than the GTMA but also looked like some of the construction is better.  The pants for the Mizuno are much softer than the GTMA.  I washed the Mizuno in hot water and I am doing a partial dry on Perm Press (medium heat) to see how much it shrinks.  

So far I feel good about my purchases but we will see what they come out to be.  I will write again with more thoughts when I have gotten a chance to use them.  

Anyone else have experience with either/both of these Gi?


----------



## L-Pro (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, both gis have been washed once.  The GTMA gi still retained some of its softness.  The kimono shrunk to just the right size and the pants feel good but are maybe about 2 inches shorter than I prefer.  I am about to leave to go to the dojo so I will follow up again to let you know how it was.  

I washed and partially dried the Mizuo single weave and it shrunk but is still a little large.  I will wash this one again to try to get it closer to the right size before I work out with it.  I will also keep everyone updated on this as well.


----------



## JudoJunkie (Jul 24, 2009)

If you are not careful about how you wash and dry your gi's, they continue to shrink for the next three or four washes.  Once you get it to the right size, only damp dry it or you will find it continuing to get smaller and smaller.  I have also found the Pakistan gi's to be soft but I have not had any luck over the long term with them.  They rip easily during agressive randori.  I hope you have better luck than I did.  I like the Mizuno gis.  I also like Warrior Brand, Bear Brand and several others.  Their single weaves are very servicable for years.  I have also found that sizing charts are a generalization.  I like to try on a gi from that company before I invest in several for students.  That way I know if they size big.


----------



## L-Pro (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, it is greatly appreciated!  I will certainly look into those other brands that you mentioned when I am ready to buy another gi.  

The GTMA (Pakistan) is still soft after each wash and I have practiced in it twice now.  It is certainly lighter than the Mizuno and it does seem to fare well with the summer humidity here in Pennsylvania.  I would not be surprised if this gi does not last as long as the Mizuno does but for the price I cannot complain at all (about $35 for size 5!).  I will certianly wear it to its retirement.  

My biggest problem in the past was always finding pants that are strong enough.  I've seen 'double weave' pants but I am not 100% sure I know what this means.  Ive seen pants that have the 'knee pad' that runs most of the length of the leg (which look more durable) but is that what a double weave pant is?


----------



## L-Pro (Jul 26, 2009)

L-Pro said:


> Well, both gis have been washed once.  The GTMA gi still retained some of its softness.  The kimono shrunk to just the right size and the pants feel good but are maybe about 2 inches shorter than I prefer.  I am about to leave to go to the dojo so I will follow up again to let you know how it was.
> 
> I washed and partially dried the Mizuo single weave and it shrunk but is still a little large.  I will wash this one again to try to get it closer to the right size before I work out with it.  I will also keep everyone updated on this as well.




Sorry, I made an error in this post.  I said that the pants were about 2 inches shorter than I prefer but I meant to say 2 inches LONGER than I prefer.  Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## msmitht (Jul 26, 2009)

I train in BJJ and we use GTMA gi's for our intro classes. They seem to be softer that the standard BJJ gi's (GB, Vulcan, Keiko, ATMA etc...) but are a bit baggy in their fit and seem to break apart quicker while doing ground work. I really like the fit of Mizuno gi's and have found that getting a perfect fit at the store (b4 washing) combined with line drying/cold washing works best 4 me.


----------

